# Puppy misbehavior



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

We got bentley a month ago when he was 6 weeks old, he is a purebred black lab. His sire and dam are both great dogs. For the last three weeks we have been working on basic housetraining. after three weeks, he does not go potty when we take him out, but he will poop in the house when he gets back in. We simply say "no" and take him back out. He is an aggressive chewer, and when he is biting us or chewing on furniture we tell him no and give him a toy or bone. he is crate trained and sleeps in his crate at night and when we are gone. we live on a farm, so he gets a lot of exercise playing with the other dog or going on walks. So is this all normal puppy behavior and are there any good house training tips? any help much appreciated, my bleeding hand agrees.

Thank you for reading...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

when he bites, pinch him on his lip. He will associate biting with discomfort. All pups will chew to 18 months, when their permanent teeth grow in. Get him a rawhide bone and let him have it for 10 minutes a day - no more. You do not want him chewing it t o pieces and ingesting it. Do not let him back in until he does his business...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

No offence intended but sounds like a pup that went home at 6 weeks old. Puppies learn not to bite best from their litter mates. When I have a litter I do my best to help them learn this lesson too. 6 weeks is also young to start potty training but a good breeder will have the pups started on it. For example when we feed the litter we feed them inside and as soon as the food is gone we take the litter outside to potty and we praise everyone of them like crazy when they go potty!! The nice thing is that they get use to being in grass and going potty. I would never allow a pup to go home at 6 weeks, I prefer 8 weeks. I CERF our litters and that can not be done before 7 weeks old so 49-50 days is the earliest any of our pups will go home.

Advice for you on the potty training is to control the food and water. When they eat/drink take them out right away and praise them like crazy when they go. No food or water after 7-8pm depending on when you go to bed. Keep an eye on the pup when it is out of it's crate ALL THE TIME! You have to catch them going potty in the house in the ACT of going not AFTER.


----------



## EthansMom (May 19, 2011)

One way to ensure that you can keep an eye on Bentley is to keep him on a leash and with you when he isn't in his crate or outside. That way as soon as he makes a move to go bathroom in the house you can give the leash a jerk, give him a stern "no", and take him outside immediately. Then praise him when he goes outside. Also take him out every hour. Once he gets on a bathroom schedule house training will go much smoother.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you for the responses, those are good tips. I was thinking 6 weeks was too early but the breeder said he let all his litters go at that age and has never had a problem. We will keep working at it.

Thanks


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Also If you need a dog to take a poop you can stick a paper or wooden match up the butt. ( not lit ) just about half the lenght of said match. Let them out side and with in a few minutes they will go. It works everytime. We have been doing it to pups for 30 years. It teachs them to go when you want them too. Try it it will work.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

labguy23 said:


> No offence intended but sounds like a pup that went home at 6 weeks old. Puppies learn not to bite best from their litter mates. When I have a litter I do my best to help them learn this lesson too. 6 weeks is also young to start potty training but a good breeder will have the pups started on it. For example when we feed the litter we feed them inside and as soon as the food is gone we take the litter outside to potty and we praise everyone of them like crazy when they go potty!! The nice thing is that they get use to being in grass and going potty. I would never allow a pup to go home at 6 weeks, I prefer 8 weeks. I CERF our litters and that can not be done before 7 weeks old so 49-50 days is the earliest any of our pups will go home.
> 
> Advice for you on the potty training is to control the food and water. When they eat/drink take them out right away and praise them like crazy when they go. No food or water after 7-8pm depending on when you go to bed. Keep an eye on the pup when it is out of it's crate ALL THE TIME! You have to catch them going potty in the house in the ACT of going not AFTER.


we never let a pup go before thy are 7 1/2 weeks old 8 weeks is the norm. Pups going to there new homes at 5 and 6 weeks old come from breeders that just don't know any better or are just lazy. A litter of puppys are a lot of work. But mine aren't leaving my home till there at least 7 1/2 weeks old.


----------

